# Indo Datnoids



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 2 indo datnoids about 6.5 inches. i've had them for more than a month now. most of the time they are quite dark. they only turn gold with solid black bars when they are stuffed with feeders. and they refuse to eat anything else.
Please help me make these dats stable.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't feed them for 4 four days to a week, then try offering something else. I bet they take a few nibbles then. If they are full grown, they can go without food for longer than you think - but it will make them quite hungry


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yap......cure spoiled picky fish by starvation XD

a little mean...but affective none the less.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just be careful of stubborn datnoids. There are cases of people trying to switch over live to dry and have lost datnoids by not taking the slow and steady approach. Try feeding them like normal then give them 3-7 days of no food. The next time you feed, you try the dry stuff. They don't like? You start over again but with less live food and keep going. HOPEFULLY in the end they will take dry food. But do you see how you have to gradually reduce their food intake? It's less of a shock than if you cut them off cold turkey from live food and see how long they'll last until they'll eat something else. Not too different with humans when you think about it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

First off stuffing a datnoid can lead to them dropping dead.

Second thing if they are stuffed like you say depending on the temps they can go for a month or more with out another feeding.

Gucci broke it down real well I would just go 2 weeks at a time. I would also stay away from market shrimp seems to be a cause of sudden death syndrome.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

ok i'm going to starve them for a few days then i'll start dry food. and keep trying and trying.
im going to try hikari sinking carnivore pellets because thats what i have. any suggestions on what type of pellets i should also try

thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hikari and NLS are two pretty good brands. I cant say what of their products to try since I dont know much about Dats.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Since you already have the sinking carnivore pellets they should be fine. Get them off the crack


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Want to help mine too???

I can give you my 8", 6", 3" and 2" datnoid and you can train them to eat pellets too



or $220 for all 4 xD permanent keep! 

anyway, the smallest one (the silver one is on shrimp)

or...

maybe you can get more dither fish that eat pellets and it will help / teach the datnoid that pellet is another food source


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I would buy some low fat trout chow. It has a smell that fish love. I only use that stuff with all my fish. Try Davis feed they sell I think 50lb bags for around $50.

Oh floating pellets are better when trying to wean them off of live.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I would buy some low fat trout chow. It has a smell that fish love. I only use that stuff with all my fish. Try Davis feed they sell I think 50lb bags for around $50.
> 
> Oh floating pellets are better when trying to wean them off of live.


which store? which brand? where to get those low fat trout chow???

whose davis???

interested!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> which store? which brand? where to get those low fat trout chow???
> 
> whose davis???
> 
> interested!


DAVIS feed is the company/store. [email protected]


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> DAVIS feed is the company/store. [email protected]


He is in Caledon!!! so not worth the drive!! Too far away! 

any closer store??? ^^


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> He is in Caledon!!! so not worth the drive!! Too far away!
> 
> any closer store??? ^^


I dont know and its not that far I have gone there a bunch of times.

Probably wont find any stores that sell it that cheap in the city if you even do find one that stocks that sort of thing.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I dont know and its not that far I have gone there a bunch of times.
> 
> Probably wont find any stores that sell it that cheap in the city if you even do find one that stocks that sort of thing.


50lb each and you have been there a bunch of times, wow... how much fish are you feeding??? can i buy some to try?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Marowana said:


> 50lb each and you have been there a bunch of times, wow... how much fish are you feeding??? can i buy some to try?


I am down to about 1lb. Next time I go fo rthe trip I will toss you some to try out.

I dont just feed fish. I have turtles as well.


----------

